# Transmisor FM estereo con PIC



## jcea (Dic 17, 2007)

El segundo de mis proyectos a medio plazo es un transmisor FM de corto alcance (para el coche/casa), pero requiere buena calidad, lo que implica señal estereo y PLL.

Dándole vueltas a las neuronas, se me ocurre que lo más simple es utilizar un PIC o similar: Con dos de sus conversores analógicos/Digitales digitalizo la señal de audio (los dos canales). El PIC, internamente las mezcla y genera la señal compuesta L+R, L-R y piloto. Esa señal compuesta la uso, a través de un conversor digital/analógico, para controlar el PLL y modular la señal.

Hablando de memoria, el ancho de banda de la señal compuesta FM me "suena" que son 38Khz, así que necesito que el conversor digital/analógico vaya a 80KHz o más. Puede ser un poco exigente para el DCA de un PIC. No tengo experiencia programando esos bichos, así que no puedo opinar.

¿Cómo lo veis?.


----------



## Dano (Dic 17, 2007)

Yo no me complicaría la vida con PICs, personalmente usaría éste diseño 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/emisor-fm-estereofonico-50-mw-oscilador-lc-muy-estable-10514/

Saludos


----------



## jcea (Dic 18, 2007)

Le echaré un ojo. Gracias.


----------

